# Which German words do you know?



## user2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome to our quick language lesson!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well I know a lot of German words but that just might be because I'm German....


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 1, 2005)

I only know Guten Tag, haha. Oh and, Ich Liebe


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

dankashirn? (spelling probably way off) Biddashirn
 uhm I cant think of any others at the moment. 
I know thats thank you and welcome


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

I know is gesundheit (God bless you). Thanks


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2005)

I took 3 1/2 years of German in school, but I've lost most of it already.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

hmmmm.. is wilkommen (sp) german? danke?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I know is gesundheit (God bless you). Thanks_

 
gesundheit actually translates to health, and is said post-sneezing in a shorthand manner of saying "health be with you", as opposed to the more religious and demon fearing "god bless you".


I grew up in a deutsch household, my mothers family having immigrated to the US during the war.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

ok I understand. Thanks


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2005)

My great-grandmother immigrated from Germany(she was a little girl) to Mexico first, then to the US.
I just found out that my great-great grandfather was a German BrewMaster and help to start a brewery in Monterrey, Mexico.  Very interesting indeed.....No wonder I LUV Dos XX


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

@ mac_obsission: It's Dankeschoen and Bitteschoen, but its spelled the way you wrote it!

@ juneplum: Yes Willkommen is German!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 2, 2005)

schweinhund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (spelling?) and: Ich bin Schnappi das kleine krokodill.... (After driving germany crazy, it came to the netherlands?)

I knew the schweinhund because my little sister was learning(and using) swear-words from all languages she had lessons in @ highschool


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

groupie, its a Schweinehund and its mostly used when you try to lose weight for example and you're not allowed to eat sweets, so you have to overcome the Schweinehund inside not to eat them! Do you know what I mean!

Do you want to know my two favorite english words?
Nocturnal and flabbergasted!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 2, 2005)

what flabbergasted?


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

What do you mean?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 2, 2005)

I forgot the 's' , I ment what does it mean?


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Flabbergasted means verbluefft (german *g*) I Dont even know how to explain it...
Maybe somebody of the native english speaking people can...


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 2, 2005)

I didn't know what it mean either! Here is the definition at www.dictionary.com


"to be overcome with astonishment"

Like, Wow I am Flabbergasted by your eyeshadow!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Right! THX for the compliment


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 3, 2005)

I can call someone a s**thead and slut in German, but I can't spell it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took French in high school and college, but I have forgotten a lot of it.


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

ms.marymac: to translate s**thead right you might call him Scheisskopf, a slut is like a bi*ch = Schlampe
I know so many swearwords

@ groupie: Schnappi is the most terrible thing I've ever heard or seen! This little girl recently released her second song: The llama from Yokohama!
It kills my ears!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

  @ groupie: Schnappi is the most terrible thing I've ever heard or seen! This little girl recently released her second song: The llama from Yokohama! 
It kills my ears!!!  
 

OMG nooooooooo!!! I could barely handle schnappi!


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I really dont know whats more horrible!
Last time I heard Schnappi was during a bowling night! I never hit one pin while the song was playing...


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

In case nobody knows what we're talking about, this is Schnappi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bush should do something against that!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_ms.marymac: to translate s**thead right you might call him Scheisskopf, a slut is like a bi*ch = Schlampe
I know so many swearwords

@ groupie: Schnappi is the most terrible thing I've ever heard or seen! This little girl recently released her second song: The llama from Yokohama!
It kills my ears!!!_

 
Thanks!  Now I know how to spell it, I could say it, but I would never attempt to spell it, ha ha.


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG that crappy kid just won an award! Verrueckt! (crazy!!)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 3, 2005)

ahhh I remember folksvagon (volkswagon) too...and das and a few more that seem to slip my mind right before I goto type em..lol


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Its a Volkswagen! In earlier times VW invented the Porsche!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

Flabberguasted can also be used inplace of shocked.


----------



## Jen1234 (Jun 12, 2005)

I took German for eight years in school and college, which is weird because the only reason I started taking it is to be in the same class as my friends. Anway, I just got back from Switzerland so it was kind of fun getting to  use my German.


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 12, 2005)

Dum kopft (?)
Isn't that dumb head? lol....


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 12, 2005)

Putzen das hund!


----------



## user2 (Jun 13, 2005)

@ Fashionvixen: It's Dummkopf...and yes it means dumb head!

@ hp11989: you want to clean the dog?


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 13, 2005)

I still have some random German floating around my head from middle school language classes, and my boyfriend teaches me lines from German philosophers, but the one word I do know that I most enjoy is "Schadenfreude."  Is this word used commonly amongst German speakers or has its popularity been puffed up by sadistic Americans?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmm,.. sadly I know very little,.. I was more into french and some of my family is spanish speaking so that kinda put me into language overload,...I know the spellings are probably incorrect since I am spelling the way it sounds,.. but there are two things I have heard one and insult phrase and the other I think is Hurry Up?

"Die muttie arbiten in das poofhausen"  (??)
and 
"Mach Schnell" (??)


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 13, 2005)

sometimes my grandpa gets all goofy and starts trying to speak german to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i don't really know anything though... except my last name! platz   haha


----------



## user2 (Jun 14, 2005)

@ glittergoddess27: Its "Die Mutter arbeitet im Puffhaus!" But I never heard anybody using it as an insult phrase...


----------



## exodus (Jul 12, 2005)

Really?? Whoa I thought I was way off with the spelling! Thanks so much VuittonVictim, I'm writing them all down now hahaha


----------



## amysuewho (Jul 13, 2005)

I went to Germany when I was in high school-- 10 years ago.  I remember.  (and forgive the spelling, b/c I have NO idea)

Ich bin Auslander. Ich sprechen nicht gud Deutsch.  (I am a foreigner.  I don't speak good German.)

and 

Das ist eine auto.  (That is a car.)

and 

Das ist eine foos. (That is a foot.)

and 

I can count to 8.  I can never remember beyond that.


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

amysuewho, a little correction for you!

Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch!

Das ist ein Auto

Das ist ein Fuss!

Eins, zwei, drei, vier, fuenf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, zehn, elf, zwölf, dreizehn, vierzehn, fuenfzehn, sechzehn, siebzehn, achtzehn, neunzehn, zwanzig!


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 15, 2005)

Nine and I dont know how to spell it.. but the German word for Bless you =)


----------



## 325i (Aug 15, 2005)

Wunderbar, LMAO. I have German family members.


----------



## Jeniwren (Aug 16, 2005)

I used to know a great word "hackflieshauflauf" I just know I spelled that wrong.  Anyway, I think it meant some sort of meat pie.  I just loved saying it!


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeniwren* 
_I used to know a great word "hackflieshauflauf" I just know I spelled that wrong.  Anyway, I think it meant some sort of meat pie.  I just loved saying it!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, not as bad as me, for saying bless you.  I think taht its spelled gizunitite?  lol


----------



## orodwen (Aug 16, 2005)

mittelschmerz is one every girl & woman should know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go look it up. 

trockenbeerenauslese is a wine i'd love to try just because of the name. it's the sweetest of german wines & the grapes look like raisins (from what i hear the wine has raisin notes) & wines of this sort can easily last 100 yrs. i certainly can't afford it.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 19, 2005)

I can remember all sorts of random German from school, but not really enough to have a decent conversation, especially as I can understand very little of what's said back to me!

Gehen Sie gerade aus (go straight on - when giving directions)
Wie komme ich am besten zum bahnhof? (what is the best way to the station?)
Wie komme ich am besten zum Rathaus? (what is the best way to the town hall?)
Ich gehe ins kino (I am going to the cinema)
Ich habe kopfschmerzen (My head hurts/I have a headache)
Ich habe durchfall (I have diarrhoea)
Ich habe verstopfung (I have constipation)
Mir ist kalt (I am cold)
Mir ist warm (I am hot)
Ich bin kalt (I am frigid - this mistake causes much hilarity in German lessons over here)
Ich bin warm (I'm a bit of hot stuff! - again, not a good mistake to make!)
Kann ich Ihnen helfen? (Can I help you?)
Wie schade! (What a shame!)

I could go on, but it's mostly boring school stuff, the chair, the pen, the bag, the cat etc... I'm surprised at how much I can remember to be honest, given that I've not studied or spoken German in 16 years!

I enjoyed German. I'd like to be better at it, but without someone to practice regularly with it's hard to remember it.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_mittelschmerz is one every girl & woman should know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go look it up. _

 
schmerz is pain, so mittelschmerz sounds like middle/stomach pain.


----------



## orodwen (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_schmerz is pain, so mittelschmerz sounds like middle/stomach pain._

 
you can actually google it.  technically, you're right but it specifically applies to the female sex.


----------



## Joelle (Mar 2, 2006)

harharhar..for VV only  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/sou.../?trailer=m-66


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 2, 2006)

Möglich=Possible
Schiße=Shit
Glücklich(sp?)=Happy
Tot=Dead

I know some more but I guess that's enough for the moment.


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 2, 2006)

Auf Wiedersehen! (Bye)

Project Runway is SO educational!


----------



## user2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackkittychick* 
_Haha, not as bad as me, for saying bless you.  I think taht its spelled gizunitite?  lol_

 
It's spelled Gesundheit which means nothing more than health!


----------



## user2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I can remember all sorts of random German from school, but not really enough to have a decent conversation, especially as I can understand very little of what's said back to me!

Gehen Sie gerade aus (go straight on - when giving directions)
Wie komme ich am besten zum bahnhof? (what is the best way to the station?)
Wie komme ich am besten zum Rathaus? (what is the best way to the town hall?)
Ich gehe ins kino (I am going to the cinema)
Ich habe kopfschmerzen (My head hurts/I have a headache)
Ich habe durchfall (I have diarrhoea)
Ich habe verstopfung (I have constipation)
Mir ist kalt (I am cold)
Mir ist warm (I am hot)
Ich bin kalt (I am frigid - this mistake causes much hilarity in German lessons over here)
Ich bin warm (I'm a bit of hot stuff! - again, not a good mistake to make!)
Kann ich Ihnen helfen? (Can I help you?)
Wie schade! (What a shame!)

I could go on, but it's mostly boring school stuff, the chair, the pen, the bag, the cat etc... I'm surprised at how much I can remember to be honest, given that I've not studied or spoken German in 16 years!

I enjoyed German. I'd like to be better at it, but without someone to practice regularly with it's hard to remember it._

 
Wow you are really great!

If you need someone to talk to..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just write me a PM!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_dankashirn? (spelling probably way off) Biddashirn
 uhm I cant think of any others at the moment. 
I know thats thank you and welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
funny...danke schön and bitte schön.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 2, 2006)

I lived in Germany for a couple years and learned pretty quickly but I forgot most of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took the first German course last semester. I really do love the language (and German culture, food, etc). I want to try to teach myself more


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 2, 2006)

I know bits of german.  I can pick out bits better written than spoken.  I have a german O level.  I also lived in Germany for a month....but I get my german and french muddled up...so speak my own kind of Euro language. lol.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 2, 2006)

well I can say pretty anything in german probably because I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but you girls rock!!! I didn't know that so may of you know a little german, that's cool!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *procrastinator* 
_Auf Wiedersehen! (Bye)

Project Runway is SO educational!_

 
hehe isn't it though?
I love that show...


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 5, 2006)

i know i'm gonna butcher the spelling but it sounds like nine maybe its naine? lol. it means 'no' right?


----------



## Isis (Mar 5, 2006)

Just about everyone in my family speaks German except for myself & my brother (who was actually born in Frankfurt where my parents met). I can understand some though from reading


----------

